# Chervil vs Parsley



## aglorish (Apr 13, 2007)

Recently i found a recipe using chervil and wondered if it can be replaced by parsley?
And what’s the difference between two? They even look familiar!


----------



## chanonparis1 (Apr 15, 2007)

but you have to know that parsley smells stronger than chevil and for garnishing i prefer chevil

you can wait for another reply if you want to make sure


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Let's not forget that there are two common forms of parsley, curly leaf and flat leaf.

Shel


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Same family, both in the carrot family I think.
chervil is not as durable or green. More
delicate flavor. Commonly used as a garnish.
Rarely introduced into cooked foods while preparing.
Shelf life is far less than curly or italian parsely.
Very nice delicate final touch. Can't think of a lot
of dishes where chervil is cooked. Sometimes with 
an extremely mild fish or with chicken. Its not the 
powerhouse of green flavor like parsely. Some say
it has a mild anise flavor, I agree. Good Luck!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

When I needed chervil and had none, I would substitute fennel fern (the leaves at the top of the stalks). Much closer in taste. As even stephen says, chervil has a very mild anise/licorice flavor. Parsley, whether curly or flat-leaf, has an entirely different flavor.


----------



## tattooed_sousie (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd substitute the tips of the fennel shoots or tarragon. I hadn't used chervil much until I came to France!


----------



## aglorish (Apr 13, 2007)

Many thanks. All this information was very useful for me. I think i'll try to find some interesting recipes with chervil and parsley to taste the difference.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I believe an omelette fines herbes uses chervil, parsley, and chives -- a French omelet with the herbs sprinkled on before it's rolled. That's a perfect way to get the essential flavors. Or, if you have some of each, just do a tasting, clearing your palate in between with plain bread or crackers. You'll notice the characteristics immediately, I promise. :lips:

But if you can get chervil in a store at a reasonable price -- wow, can I come live near you? It's a very delicate herb (turns from lovely bright green to yuck yellow in just a couple of days, not matter what you do to keep it  ), and is awfully expensive as a result. Or are you growing your own?


----------



## truffe (Sep 22, 2013)

It is very good as a garnish for asparagus soup, cold or hot.


----------

